# 2019 | Cool Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

Grass is a lot greener this year than last for this time of year. Soil temp 45F @ 2" depth.


----------



## Gorgonzola17

I enjoyed the mow today in Charlotte NC. 68 and sunny!!😀


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## PokeGrande

TTTF at 1 3/8":


----------



## kboynton2k5

I need to edge and brighten up the driveway.


----------



## kboynton2k5

Back lawn


----------



## TommyTester




----------



## g-man

I think we forgot about this thread.

#stripes #XGRN #PGR #FEature 
1in hoc


----------



## jabopy

I wondered where this thread was!  
.


----------



## social port

End of summer bluegrass into fescue

#2.5 HOC #dang it's hot #Tennessee bluegrass #lots of water #good idea g-man


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Darn @social port. That's sweet. You should put that pic in your journal. I'll put you in for lotm next month.


----------



## social port

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Darn @social port. That's sweet. You should put that pic in your journal. I'll put you in for lotm next month.


Thanks, SnowBob. Hopefully, it will look even better in a couple of weeks. I'm hoping for cooler temps and to begin the N blitz.


----------



## Chris LI

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Darn @social port. That's sweet. You should put that pic in your journal. I'll put you in for lotm next month.


Ditto! Nice, straight, double-singles with beautiful blue-green color, in a hot zone! Definitely some Fe going there. :mrgreen:


----------



## social port

Chris LI said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn @social port. That's sweet. You should put that pic in your journal. I'll put you in for lotm next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Nice, straight, double-singles with beautiful blue-green color, in a hot zone! Definitely some Fe going there. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thanks, Chris. That does look like some Fe work, but that grass hasn't seen anything other than water and maybe a little AIR-8/RGS since...early May, maybe. The sun was closing up shop for the day, and the lower light conditions may have enhanced the darkness of the color.


----------



## Chris LI

Impressive! You had me fooled. You're lawn held together well after the summer. It looks like you have your soil chemistry down pat.


----------



## BarakaRS

I too forgot about this thread. My Bewitched KBG overseed into my PRG dominated northern mix lawn has really turned a corner at the 1 year mark. I'm very happy with the results and decided to just do the blitz instead of a second round of KBG. I'll repost these photos (taken last weekend after striping) from my lawn journal here. I still have a couple spots where the fine fescue annoys me, but overall I'm happy a year out from my experimental overseed project.


----------



## Scalper007




----------



## Bug pumper

Did some double fats for the first time on the reno.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Loving how the prg stripes only 30 days old!


----------



## M32075

OnyxsLawn said:


> Loving how the prg stripes only 30 days old!


Wait for next spring it's going to look even more awesome. My opinion PRG first spring is stunning rivals Kentucky blue. Early spring green up and that shine is truly eye catching.


----------



## jabopy

. he he stripes in our back yard at last, (a bit wonky but :thumbup: )


----------



## GrassFarmer




----------



## Pete1313

GrassFarmer said:


>


There it is @GrassFarmer! You need to update your lawn journal and share what you do to keep all that bewitched looking so beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete1313

My contribution of some baby bewitched seeds just starting to pop at around 5.5 days after seed down... better late then never!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Cut at 1.5" with Fiskars 18" push reel mower.. Then I striped it with my tractor with the blade off.... My neighbors were probably wondering why the hell I was cutting 8,000 sqft with a push mower and then driving over it with my law lawn tractor. Also cut the back at 2"....


----------



## social port

Stuofsci02 said:


> My neighbors were probably wondering why the hell I was cutting 8,000 sqft with a push mower and then driving over it with my law lawn tractor.


 :lol: Love it. Also really like those stripes.


----------



## Stuofsci02

social port said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors were probably wondering why the hell I was cutting 8,000 sqft with a push mower and then driving over it with my law lawn tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Love it. Also really like those stripes.
Click to expand...

Thanks Social Port.... !


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 looks great man!

This is from my morning cut on Saturday. The dew really helps accentuate the stripes:


----------



## tgoulart

Not closeups I realize, but this is the front yard this past weekend. Also back yard from same time. The uncut section on the back yard pic was over-seeded 4 weeks ago and is ready for a cut. It was very, very thin.


----------



## BobRoss

You guys have some nice houses and yards! Super jealous.

This is a month after overseeding with GCI TTTF. I can't really see the new little guys yet, but I know they are there. I cannot wait until they are mature.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts,

That looks really good.. I love the morning dew on the grass... It really pops..


----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## Harts

FAS is kicking in. App was on Sunday.


----------



## bosox_5

Nitro blitz in full effect


----------



## TrialAndError

It's been 1 year since I did my full lawn renovation with SS1000 TTTF. I'm extremely happy with how it turned out..


----------



## Bug pumper

Man I'm a sucker for those wide fescue blades..


----------



## Anthony Drexler




----------



## TrialAndError

Anthony Drexler said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Steely

I double-dethatched this fall and overseeded with Jacklin Biltmore Blue Mix. It is really getting thick now. Still waiting for a few Tenacity bleached spots, but they are disappearing more every day.


----------



## Steely

I double-dethatched this fall and overseeded with Jacklin Biltmore Blue Mix. It is really getting thick now. Still waiting for a few Tenacity bleached spots, but they are disappearing more every day.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Checker board back at 2" for my sons birthday party. Front cut at 1.5" all the way down from about 3"... was away for a week... Color is not as good as last week due to breaking the 1/3 rule..


----------



## Anthony Drexler

@TrialAndError Thank you!


----------



## Pete1313

The property line was quite noticeable today.


----------



## ksturfguy

You have to feel bad for @Pete1313 neighbors lol


----------



## NJ-lawn

Wow that's some awesome looking lawns......


----------



## Coleman2084

These lawns are unbelievable. Well done by all... researching and working in mine ...hoping to get there!


----------



## pwnz

Not quite there yet. Ignore the pathetic apple tree.


----------



## Pete1313

The Ricketts' lawn is looking nice as usual..


----------



## ronjon84790

Nice! @Pete1313 I've been a Cubs fan since 1988. I'm watching the game now


----------



## Pete1313

ronjon84790 said:


> Nice! Pete1313 I've been a Cubs fan since 1988. I'm watching the game now


It was a fun game to watch. Too bad the outcome wasn't better. Stayed to the end unlike half of the fans that went to the game. The wife and kids had a good time.


----------



## ronjon84790

Pete1313 said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Pete1313 I've been a Cubs fan since 1988. I'm watching the game now
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun game to watch. Too bad the outcome wasn't better. Stayed to the end unlike half of the fans that went to the game. The wife and kids had a good time.
Click to expand...

Yep. It was a good comeback in the 9th. Too bad Kimbrel had to blow it in the 10th


----------



## Pete1313

ronjon84790 said:


> Yep. It was a good comeback in the 9th. Too bad Kimbrel had to blow it in the 10th


These next 3 games could most likely decide if we see baseball in October.

On a turf related note, Mr. Spillman always has the turf looking good at Wrigley. Its mowed between 1.125-1.25" with Toro 3100s. Part of me just goes to the games to see the grass.


----------



## Rile78

I really hate the transition zone this year. We are on day 26 with no rain and have been in the high 90's for weeks, which is a little out of the norm for central Ky. Your lawns look amazing!!! Here is a pic of mine right now...


----------



## Stuofsci02

Front and back at 2" HOC


----------



## mattcoughlin

Seeded late last September. I couldn't be happier with how it's filled it. Now it just needs a good sand leveling after all the trenches for the sprinklers settled.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

PokeGrande said:


> TTTF at 1 3/8":


How does TTTF at 1 3/8" hold up through the year? It looks amazing in that picture. Nice!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I feel kind of naughty posting in here. What my washed out over watered renovation looks like today


----------



## PokeGrande

Ohio Lawn said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTF at 1 3/8":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does TTTF at 1 3/8" hold up through the year? It looks amazing in that picture. Nice!
Click to expand...

Just as well as higher cuts. In my climate it will hold up with enough irrigation and preventive fungicide treatments. This summer I was not active with the fungicide applications because I was planning on killing my main sections (noted in my journal) and seeding with only Hogan's TTTF blend and no longer have multiple grass types and cultivars. I did this last year with my side strip as a test run. This year, I don't think I noticed any disease with basically no fungicide applications. So, gives me hope I won't have to use as much fungicide going forward.


----------



## Pete1313

Took this one in the middle of a night time mow on friday.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed last night at 1" HOC. It's recovering nicely from the long, hot summer.


----------



## JeffCar26

@Ronjon Stunning lawn.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @JeffCar26


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed last night at 1" HOC. It's recovering nicely from the long, hot summer.


That looks amazing..


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 It's been nice to be under 100 degrees the past 2 weeks. The lawn has recovered faster this year than most years.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

PokeGrande said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTF at 1 3/8":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does TTTF at 1 3/8" hold up through the year? It looks amazing in that picture. Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as well as higher cuts. In my climate it will hold up with enough irrigation and preventive fungicide treatments. This summer I was not active with the fungicide applications because I was planning on killing my main sections (noted in my journal) and seeding with only Hogan's TTTF blend and no longer have multiple grass types and cultivars. I did this last year with my side strip as a test run. This year, I don't think I noticed any disease with basically no fungicide applications. So, gives me hope I won't have to use as much fungicide going forward.
Click to expand...

Awesome! What mower do you use?


----------



## PokeGrande

Ohio Lawn said:


> Awesome! What mower do you use?


I have a Swardman Electra.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

PokeGrande said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! What mower do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Swardman Electra.
Click to expand...

Do you use the Electra on the TTTF?


----------



## PokeGrande

Ohio Lawn said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! What mower do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Swardman Electra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you use the Electra on the TTTF?
Click to expand...

Yes, indeed. So much better of a cut than my Honda, especially at the height I'm cutting. My Honda has a checkmate striper but it also leaves tire tracks, which the Swardman does not. However, I'll likely have to bring out the Honda late this fall to take care of all the bazillion leaves that will fall.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

PokeGrande said:


> Ohio Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Swardman Electra.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the Electra on the TTTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, indeed. So much better of a cut than my Honda, especially at the height I'm cutting. My Honda has a checkmate striper but it also leaves tire tracks, which the Swardman does not. However, I'll likely have to bring out the Honda late this fall to take care of all the bazillion leaves that will fall.
Click to expand...

Ok this adds to my dilemma... I have a new lawn of 12k square feet of TTTF and I need a mower. I'm deciding if I'm going to get a rotary and cut at 3" - 3.5" or get a reel mower and cut at 2". Dilemma Dilemma


----------



## Pete1313

Bewitched seedlings 21 days after seed down. Approximately 2" tall. Actually alittle too dense for kbg at 21 days. Maybe too much seed in this spot.


----------



## ReelOlives

This is 17 days after a topdressing and overseed. It is growing like crazy so I need to continue to mow it short. A couple spot have been hit with a little more seed and sand.


----------



## Jtgorman75

35 days old PRG. 2"HOC.


----------



## Mdolan1986

Anthony Drexler said:


>


What cultivar of kbg is this?


----------



## Thenenk

Best shot so far on my Barenbrug RPR Reno.


----------



## GlassSandwich84




----------



## 86halibut

Mdolan1986 said:


> Anthony Drexler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cultivar of kbg is this?
Click to expand...

Looks gorgeous, but isn't there Fescue in there as well? btw I am noob.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

@Mdolan1986 It's all KBG but, I'm not sure of the cultivar. It came from a Jersey sod farm.


----------



## Mocajoe

Cut and trimmed TTTF at 3". Trimmed shrubs and bushes for the last time this summer.


----------



## Guest

nice mocajoe. kc mo here, we bought a house in kc april 2018, been working on it ever since.


----------



## jspallanzani

New lawn care nut! Picture at beginning of season at spring overseeding and pictures now after fall overseeding.


----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## jbk-iowa

Rotary mow at 1.75".


----------



## cgeorg07

Got a mow in tonight!


----------



## Babameca

6 weeks after full reno. Mowed at 1 inch. My avatar now.


----------



## crazymas0n

jbk-iowa said:


> Rotary mow at 1.75".


So nice, how do I get stripes that nice at that HOC?


----------



## jbk-iowa

I switched from Toro's striping kit to Big Leagues Lawn CheckMate roller.


----------



## LEE

Things are finally starting to come together. This is at about 1.5", full KBG.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today is a momentous one for me.. I finally broke into the 1" HOC club with my Fiskars.... To those who have never push reeled yourself to a low HOC from a high HOC on 8,000 plus sqft it is quite a workout. Anyhow, I am well setup for next season to go reel mower low with whatever I end up getting..

To celebrate my son and I launched rockets in the back yard from a 2" HOC launch field..


----------



## ksturfguy

Looks great like always @Stuofsci02


----------



## crazymas0n

Looks amazing, nice work @Stuofsci02


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks @ksturfguy and @crazymas0n

With the low HOC I have lost a lot of color and have some patches that need some green-up time, but considering last year the lowest I got to was 2 5/8" before winter came, I am pretty happy. This year I kept it 2-2.25" for the entire summer until the last few weeks...


----------



## crazymas0n

Looks really good though, did you modify the fiskars for a 1" cut? Or maybe you just have a different model than mine. How are you making your stripes?


----------



## Stuofsci02

crazymas0n said:


> Looks really good though, did you modify the fiskars for a 1" cut? Or maybe you just have a different model than mine. How are you making your stripes?


I have the 18" model which does go down to 1". I think the 17" only goes to 1/2".

To get the stripes I first cut both directions at 1.5" with my JD X304 with check mate striping kit. Then I cut both directions with the Fiskars going with the stripes from the tractor. It takes three passes with the Fiskars in one direction to cut each stripe from the Big League Striper. Works pretty good and means the Fiskars does not mess up my stripes..


----------



## Socks

3.5" HOC on the TTTF to get through this last week of extremely hot temperatures. Going to drop down to 3" the rest of fall (might try out 2.5" not sure).


----------



## Stuofsci02

Went for a stripeless mow at 1" tonight. The sun finally peaked through for a few minutes before setting making for an interesting shot. The grass color has improved over the last few 1" cuts.


----------



## 86halibut

A little KBG in the transition zone. I thinned it out something fierce mid-August with the Sunjoe and overseeded with BlueNote. Far from perfect but the color is poppin' right now. Also helped the neighbor reno his hell-strip, most lawns here are toasty and dry from the lack of rain.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@86halibut

Looks great.. Nice color compared to your neighbor.....


----------



## LawnOrder

Stuofsci02 said:


> @86halibut
> 
> Looks great.. Nice color compared to your neighbor.....


@86halibut - Yep, it does look great!

Here, the good news is that a dozen inches of rain in six weeks - and enough Milorganite to sink a ship - haven't exactly harmed the colour of the lawn.



The bad news, of course, is that the leaves on that Firefall Maple are about eight seconds away from spewing themselves _everywhere._
.


----------



## 1028mountain

@LawnOrder

That picture looks photo shopped...especially around the base of the trees and the flower bed in the upper right. DId you adjust the levels or something?


----------



## LawnOrder

1028mountain said:


> @LawnOrder
> 
> That picture looks photo shopped...especially around the base of the trees and the flower bed in the upper right. DId you adjust the levels or something?


That's ultra-modern technology - a (late 1990s) 2 megapixel Olympus. 
.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed today at 1.25" HOC. It's really starting to pop and is almost completely recovered from a long hot summer.


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed today at 1.25" HOC. It's really starting to pop and is almost completely recovered from a long hot summer.


I am afraid pics of just the front won't do.......


----------



## ronjon84790

@Stuofsci02 I posted more pics in my journal. Didn't want to post a bunch of pics in the thread.


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> @Stuofsci02 I posted more pics in my journal. Didn't want to post a bunch of pics in the thread.


10-4... Heading there now.


----------



## td_05




----------



## Tommy26

Mow today early morning before I have to run around all weekend.


----------



## jingobah

4th mow on my mazama overseed...put down some milorganite for Halloween domination...wish my lawn looked this good in the summer heat.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Tommy26 said:


> Mow today early morning before I have to run around all weekend.


Looks great!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

1" HOC


----------



## ronjon84790

Stuofsci02 said:


> 1" HOC


Looking sweet!


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Difficult (read impossible) to kill your stripes, but here I go. Mowing tomorrow to fix them and try to close the gap.


----------



## Babameca

@Ronjon Wicked stripes! Love it. Time for some FAS to get those babies pop.


----------



## Tommy26

Stuofsci02 said:


> Tommy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mow today early morning before I have to run around all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!!
Click to expand...

Thanks been a battle this year!


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1" HOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sweet!
Click to expand...

@Ronjon Thanks.... it has been fun going from 3.25" last year to 2" for most of the season. Now it is recovering from a months worth of this low (for me) HOC.. Next year I will join the greens mowe club..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Difficult (read impossible) to kill your stripes, but here I go. Mowing tomorrow to fix them and try to close the gap.


The trick is to stripe towards where the sun will be when you take your picture.... This is what it looks like when the sun isnt is the right spot


----------



## Drys

Not bad striping for a rotary. Still have some rough spots around the paper birch tree.


----------



## DonInTheLawn

Finally enjoy the fruits of my labor! Lawn is loving the fert and cooler weather. It's time to mow but just had to admire the domination line of all the other lawns going up the street lol


----------



## Tadow781

Been three years after new build. Lawn over septic field. Laid down lesco TTTF first year, and had terrible results with my septic and not much topsoil. Brought in 20 yards this fall, out towards where the light green new Shultz TTTF & *** grass is. Going to start working my way to the house a bit and trying to get it leveled as I go. The new grass is definitely thicker blade than the lesco. Not sure how I feel about that and obviously dog owner!


----------



## DLCHuntBchCA

In the spirit of the season, I have been attempting to have fun with the stripe pattern:


Need sunshine to be able to see the proper path to follow... May not see the sun again in the Seattle area until July 

This was my first attempt:



Can barely see the radial stripes even though I lowered the blade 1/2". This is when I figured I needed to do the scallops.


----------



## mribbens

HOC is 2 in the front, 2.25 in the back, still battling through rust, once the PGR wears off it should take off in rebound.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@mribbens .. very nice!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

I know most use a golf ball but it's fall so I chose a white pumpkin instead


----------



## Mrotatori

Just some pics of my Reno





[


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed today at 1.25" HOC. I've been feeding it .25lbs of N per week.


----------



## Biggylawns

1.75 HOC today. Back is at 1 inch.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

HOC is at .25. Pics from last week before putting all of the Halloween decorations out, and one with the decorations. Also included is a quick vid of me putting on it.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+




----------



## NJ-lawn

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed today at 1.25" HOC. I've been feeding it .25lbs of N per week.


Wow looks amazing


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @NJ-lawn


----------



## Butter

The BEAST flexing her muscle!


----------



## tgoulart

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RFZ-AHRVIEg2M4OVsj_D0h_6cQYapYVF/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ksturfguy

tgoulart said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RFZ-AHRVIEg2M4OVsj_D0h_6cQYapYVF/view?usp=sharing


Beautiful property


----------



## Stuofsci02

tgoulart said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RFZ-AHRVIEg2M4OVsj_D0h_6cQYapYVF/view?usp=sharing


Looks freakin awesome!


----------



## djdonnyd

GCI TTTF one month old today.


----------



## JERSEY

my back yard.......kyb......in june

LOVES NITROGEN.


----------



## JERSEY

Front

mostly kyb.......scotts and pennington cheapie bags......1 year old.

im in verrry sandy soil in the Pines of south Jersey.


----------



## Pete1313

Took these yesterday. Not the best quality as they are taken just after sunset. I dont get to see much of the lawn during daylight this time of year. :|


----------



## tgoulart

Picture several weeks later up the hill from the house to the road. Darn Poa. :x


----------



## mribbens

Pete1313 said:


> Took these yesterday. Not the best quality as they are taken just after sunset. I dont get to see much of the lawn during daylight this time of year. :|


I mean c'mon, that color, that's not even fair for your neighbors, or like I have said before, there aren't any golf courses in Northern Illinois that look that nice!! I need to go through your journal again this year and try and replicate your plan, awesome


----------



## Pete1313

mribbens said:


> I mean c'mon, that color, that's not even fair for your neighbors, or like I have said before, there aren't any golf courses in Northern Illinois that look that nice!! I need to go through your journal again this year and try and replicate your plan, awesome


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Kmartel

Testing out some different picture angles the other day. Bench HOC set at 0.25"


----------



## 1028mountain

@Kmartel

How do you get it that short without scalping it?


----------



## TommyTester




----------



## mribbens

2.25 HOC- applied liquid iron-Ferromec AC @ 5.5 oz/M not many mows left


----------



## zeus201

1028mountain said:


> How do you get it that short without scalping it?


Reel mower, join the movement 

Probably one of the last reel mows of the year, HOC ~5/8".

NoMix:




Mazama Mono Reno:


----------



## Kmartel

1028mountain said:


> @Kmartel
> 
> How do you get it that short without scalping it?


Reel mower and a very smooth lawn, it's not flat but it's smooth. Been mowing in the 1/2" range for years, added a flex 21 this season allowing me to go lower then my Jacobsen 526 would allow. Might turn part of this short grass into Bentgrass next year to test out. Really love the feel at .25", it's an addiction, the shorter you the smoother and tighter your lawn feels.....


----------



## CoastalHumboldt

6 weeks in since a complete lawn renovation.
Tttf with midnight and everest kbg. 
I made a post about my soil amendments on the organic lawn discussion page.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

@Kmartel, agree on the feel at .25. I've had mine at .25 for over a month since I got the GM 1000 and love how it feels and looks. On the previous page I put a clip of me putting on it.


----------



## mowww




----------



## Stuofsci02

Getting very near the end of the season. Last year last mow was Nov 5th so might get another two mows. Color still holding on pretty good...


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking sweet! @Stuofsci02


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed, dropped .25lbs of N, and probably my last app of PGR and Feature.


----------



## Biggylawns

Mowed front - 1", mowed back - .75"

Sprayed Urea at .3 N/M for most likely my last app.



@Kmartel that looks amazing.


----------



## Babameca

Snow removal contractor signs already on, shades get taller, winter is calling. Before last mow at 1''. Not much to do than leaf removal.


----------



## DonInTheLawn

Mentally preparing myself for winter and just staring at my stripes lol I'm definitely getting a lawn striper for next year


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Looking sweet! @Stuofsci02


Thanks ronjon84790


----------



## GrassFarmer

Layed some stripes down first mow in over a week


----------



## Stuofsci02

@GrassFarmer Looking great.. How did the sprinkler install end up?


----------



## GrassFarmer

Stuofsci02 said:


> @GrassFarmer Looking great.. How did the sprinkler install end up?


Good there in but did not try them out have to wait till next year to run them and the grass that got cut out with sod cutter is still doing good.


----------



## GlassSandwich84




----------



## bosox_5

Can't stop the leaves, but for 5 seconds after double cutting it looks nice


----------



## Thimitri

Hello All,
I'm new to the group and so happy I run into y'all..

My cool season mud picture today.. wait till warm season..

I love all you photos.. makes me even more determined to accomplish my goal for warm season grass.


----------



## Bug pumper

Might get one more mow in this year. Had a few below freezing mornings lately which has really stalled everything out. Really happy with this mix, I hope the color holds on this winter.


----------



## ksturfguy

My view this morning. Average high is 63 degrees so this is very uncommon for October 31 in my area.


----------



## wardconnor

This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


----------



## Pete1313

ksturfguy said:


> My view this morning. Average high is 63 degrees so this is very uncommon for October 31 in my area.


I feel your pain!



wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


Here is to many more pics like that in 2020! :beer:


----------



## 1028mountain

wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


Yeah that is just not fair. Do you manage a golf course as well?


----------



## npompei

wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

I'm going to ask the admins to remove this post immediately. This. Is. Just. Not. Fair.

Dude :thumbup:


----------



## TimmyTurf

Good stuff guys. We got 6" 's of snow today in Northern Illinois. Connor Ward is the man for sure.

The only good news I have is that I bought a 2000 Toro Greensmaster 3100 Triplex as a winter project, so that should be fun. I paid $850 for it and Ive spent about $300 on it so far in parts. It was fully functional the day I got it but it definitely needs some TLC.


----------



## TimmyTurf

Good stuff guys. We got 6" 's of snow today in Northern Illinois. Connor Ward is the man for sure.

The only good news I have is that I bought a 2000 Toro Greensmaster 3100 Triplex as a winter project, so that should be fun. I paid $850 for it and Ive spent about $300 on it so far in parts. It was fully functional the day I got it but it definitely needs some TLC.


----------



## mribbens

TimmyTurf said:


> Good stuff guys. We got 6" 's of snow today in Northern Illinois. Connor Ward is the man for sure.
> 
> The only good news I have is that I bought a 2000 Toro Greensmaster 3100 Triplex as a winter project, so that should be fun. I paid $850 for it and Ive spent about $300 on it so far in parts. It was fully functional the day I got it but it definitely needs some TLC.


Fellow Lake County lawn guy here, I am in Grayslake, small world!


----------



## MassHole

wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


Hey Connor - do you have a vid on making those clean edges?

And stop using the word Sissy, it triggers my wife :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NJ-lawn

wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


With a lawn like that..... you should run for President.

Edit.....I gotta stop drinking and posting. You never know, he could run.


----------



## Chris LI

The storm yesterday brought this:


I did this:


...and this:




No leaves were bagged in the making of this photo shoot. I love the free OM from the Red Oaks across the street. :mrgreen:

I hope everyone is enjoying the fall. I used to fret about leaves, until I started mulching them. Please do the same.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking good @Chris LI. Tenacity whitening isn't even noticeable anymore. Stripes are looking on point.


----------



## Wolverine

wardconnor said:


> This one was taken on July 6th 2019. This was likely one of the best pics that I captured in 2019.


The Jedi Master of LawnCare no doubt


----------



## Wolverine

Mazama, Bewitched, Award, Nuglade KBG and a little Grand Slam GLD PRG. Very happy with this mix in my zone. Super dark, can't wait for spring.


----------



## Mike_12

Mazama Reno day 63. Cut at 1.25". Really pleased with how it has come along.


----------



## Langeston

Hello All!
First time poster - aficionado of the forum since Summer 19. I would like to thank all of you who take the time to maintain such a helpful tome of information. This spring I wondered out into my front lawn and looked down at the green stuff and said "where's my grass?" Not knowing too much, I made a bunch of mi$takes this spring and eventually found this forum when I was back at square one a month or two later.

With the info posted here, excellent YouTube tutorials, and a $400 water bill I was able to reno about 6000 sqft with TTTF 4th Mil. in what I gather was a very short and difficult fall growing season.

So, in roughly 36 days I was able to take this on Sept 23rd


And turn it into this today...


Since this is happening more frequently now - I guess its about time to close the books on Fall 19 and give'r a little trim to HOC 3" for the winter on a warmer day this upcoming week.


Thanks again to you all - You've introduced me to a wonderfully more expensive hobby than drinking and I look forward to starting off 2020 on the right foot!


----------



## ronjon84790




----------



## Chris LI

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looking good @Chris LI. Tenacity whitening isn't even noticeable anymore. Stripes are looking on point.


Thank you! The Tenacity whitening was some rough growing pains, but it's good to be past that point, for now. It felt good to want to throw the striping kit on and lay down some stripes.


----------



## GlassSandwich84




----------



## JERSEY

Fresh 2.5 cut ..removing 10million pine needles today and yesterday

Coming back from bad heat stress in july and aug.


----------



## Kissfromnick




----------



## Kmartel

Mowed today, lots of growth in the last week, I expect the to end with predicted temperatures by the end of the week.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Leaf clean up, mow HOC 3" and final app of Humic 12 and MicroGreene - 4oz per 1M with the spreadermate.

After 5 mows with the reel and rotary mowers and I finally felt comfortable getting in the Scag and putting some weight on the new grass


----------



## mribbens

That last liquid Iron app did wonders, could've been nice for Halloween except we had 4 inches of snow. 2 inch HOC, KBG/PRG


----------



## uts

I think this was the last mow for me. temperature on the coming weekend are supposed to be freezing


----------



## TimmyTurf

Langeston said:


> Hello All!
> First time poster - aficionado of the forum since Summer 19. I would like to thank all of you who take the time to maintain such a helpful tome of information. This spring I wondered out into my front lawn and looked down at the green stuff and said "where's my grass?" Not knowing too much, I made a bunch of mi$takes this spring and eventually found this forum when I was back at square one a month or two later.
> 
> With the info posted here, excellent YouTube tutorials, and a $400 water bill I was able to reno about 6000 sqft with TTTF 4th Mil. in what I gather was a very short and difficult fall growing season.
> 
> So, in roughly 36 days I was able to take this on Sept 23rd
> 
> 
> And turn it into this today...
> 
> 
> Since this is happening more frequently now - I guess its about time to close the books on Fall 19 and give'r a little trim to HOC 3" for the winter on a warmer day this upcoming week.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to you all - You've introduced me to a wonderfully more expensive hobby than drinking and I look forward to starting off 2020 on the right foot!


 Looks good man. Halloween was a nightmare. Small world is right.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Turf is really looking good right now still slowly growing.


----------



## Chris LI

GrassFarmer said:


> Turf is really looking good right now still slowly growing.


You should have this photo on your business card for the farm. Impressive!


----------



## Kennedy

Probably one of my last cuts of 2019. Can't wait for 2020, big plans!


----------



## dport

Kennedy said:


> Probably one of my last cuts of 2019. Can't wait for 2020, big plans!


Good stuff. Agree on the last cut. I just made what I presume to be my last mow in SE PA. Freezing temps this weekend and perhaps highs only in the 30s a couple days next week. That said, if we get a pattern change in late Nov or early Dec that can cause some growth if ground wasn't frozen prior. I've mowed into late December (winter 2015/2016).


----------



## sider1977

KBG installed 4th of October this year 
Picture from November 1st 
Northern Illinois


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

TTTF at 1.75"


----------



## 86halibut

GrassFarmer said:


> Turf is really looking good right now still slowly growing.


strong username to lawnsize ratio

looks incredible :thumbup:


----------



## GrassFarmer

Thanks, not so impressive now


----------



## MassHole

GrassFarmer said:


> Turf is really looking good right now still slowly growing.


Gorgeous - what's your HOC and mower?


----------



## MassHole

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Leaf clean up, mow HOC 3" and final app of Humic 12 and MicroGreene - 4oz per 1M with the spreadermate.
> 
> After 5 mows with the reel and rotary mowers and I finally felt comfortable getting in the Scag and putting some weight on the new grass


Gorgeous repair of your triv. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GlynRS2

The lawn is still looking good for early November



Got to love PRG, sissy grass for the win!


----------



## cfinden

@Suburban Jungle Life A rare look at your lawn, looks great!

Here's my TTTF/PRG reno at 1" HOC. Last actual mow for me, still will mulch leaves.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

cfinden said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life A rare look at your lawn, looks great!
> 
> Here's my TTTF/PRG reno at 1" HOC. Last actual mow for me, still will mulch leaves.


Thanks! I guess I don't share often...

Your lawn looks very nice. You also have an unusual combo. Most people mix tttf/kbg or kbg/prg. Cool to see your combo!


----------



## cfinden

@Suburban Jungle Life Thanks! My lawn is this mix because of a failed seeding attempt on my reno. I put down 10lbs/1000sqft of Seed super store SS1000 TTTF mix and about 30 days later I had horrible coverage and a bunch of dead seed. With our short growing season here I was "forced" to put down a faster grass like PRG (I also mixed in the remaining 5lbs of SS1000 I had). It seems to have mixed well though.


----------



## massgrass

Mulch mowed today and things look pretty good considering what it was like a couple of years ago, but I still have plenty of leaves to drop yet:


My neighbor scalped his entire lawn for some reason (and a bit of mine on the border) and it looks pretty white/brown now. His lawn actually looked decent a few weeks ago, so no idea why he would do that now. Weird :?


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed today during lunch at 1.25" HOC


----------



## cfinden

@ronjon84790 Your lawn makes mine look like a gravel parking lot. Beautiful. Even more impressive considering your climate.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @cfinden Sometimes I just want to bite and install warm season grass. I planted a 5'x5' test plot of Zoysia this year in my backyard. We had one week of early cold weather before Halloween and it went dormant and looks horrible! I'll be sticking with the cool season grass for now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@ronjon84790 I can't let you have all the fun.... After 11 days of snow cover and temps below freezing with one day at 3 degrees F the snow has finally melted and revealed a winter paradise complete with stripes from my last mow 3 weeks ago..


----------



## ronjon84790

@Stuofsci02 Your lawn is looking sweet! We went 7 months without rain this year and it finally rained this week! My lawn is loving it. Got a mow in today.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@ronjon84790 ....Wow..... 7 months with no rain is crazy. With the heat you get in the summers makes your cool season yard all that much more impressive...


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject

Heres my fine fescue cut at 20mm .78"


----------



## robertmehrer

Exactly 29 days in...


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject

First mow after overseeding. Prg stripes for the win


----------



## uts

Cool season lawn went cold ... :/


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Pre Snow


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject




----------



## Stuofsci02

Thelawnmasterproject said:


>


Looking great.. I have 8" of snow on the ground, so I am going to make it through winter by living vicariously through members in the southern hemisphere....


----------



## Chris LI

Still some color left...


----------



## mowww

Thelawnmasterproject said:


> Heres my fine fescue cut at 20mm .78"


Looking great! Tremendous attention to detail.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Thelawnmasterproject said:


> Heres my fine fescue cut at 20mm .78"


Wow looks great!


----------



## Chris LI

Thelawnmasterproject said:


> Heres my fine fescue cut at 20mm .78"


Since others are commenting on your beautiful lawn, I looked at the photo more closely and noticed some things you did which are a little different than we typically see, but I really like the layout.

First, a low privacy hedge to keep stray walkers/cyclists off your pride and joy, but not obstruct the view too much. @wardconnor

Second, the use of native grasses (I presume), or taller low maintenance grasses for the hellstrip, to help catch debris from the roadway and better tolerate the heat. I think they really set of the formal lawn and help it pop!

All of this together looks like a professional cohesive design.

Thanks to the others who commented, so I thought to take a closer look.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Snow finally melted again.. We have now had 23 days of full snow cover, and pretty much every day now is at or below freezing. But the grass is holding those stripes... one of my neighbors asked me if I just mowed the lawn...


----------



## Thelawnmasterproject

Chris LI said:


> Thelawnmasterproject said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my fine fescue cut at 20mm .78"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since others are commenting on your beautiful lawn, I looked at the photo more closely and noticed some things you did which are a little different than we typically see, but I really like the layout.
> 
> First, a low privacy hedge to keep stray walkers/cyclists off your pride and joy, but not obstruct the view too much. @wardconnor
> 
> Second, the use of native grasses (I presume), or taller low maintenance grasses for the hellstrip, to help catch debris from the roadway and better tolerate the heat. I think they really set of the formal lawn and help it pop!
> 
> All of this together looks like a professional cohesive design.
> 
> Thanks to the others who commented, so I thought to take a closer look.
Click to expand...

Cheers! Yeah no dout abit different to the typical layouts over your ways.

Yeah your onto it! Was a pity I couldnt do hedge at road side but its owned by council so technically I'm not ment to plant on that land..

Grass are a low growing type that max out at 400mm high. Do really well in heat and lack of water.

Yea cheers for the other comments. Keep for getting to check in on the posts


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking good! @Stuofsci02 
My lawn is hanging on. Last feeding was in mid November. These were taken Saturday and Sunday. We had a freak snow storm on Sunday.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hey @ronjon84790 Still looking good.. I can see you are getting some dormancy (as I am). It is a sad time of year.. Looks like you guys go from Hot to Cold pretty quick..


----------



## Pete1313

You certainly see it all @ronjon84790! Looking good as always!


----------



## Avalawn T

92 days after germination. It's a custom mix of SSS kbg that I added a higher percentage of Bewitched to and 4th millennium TTTF. Super happy with the results and it's the only green lawn for miles. Next will be to get the beds and overall landscaping on point next year.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Stuofsci02 and @Pete1313

We have some crazy weather! A few cold nights in the low 20's and got some tiger striping going on in the KBG. Haven't mowed in almost 2-weeks and its killing me! I'll do a charity mow this weekend. Can't wait for Spring


----------



## Stuofsci02

ronjon84790 said:


> Thanks! @Stuofsci02 and @Pete1313
> 
> We have some crazy weather! A few cold nights in the low 20's and got some tiger striping going on in the KBG. Haven't mowed in almost 2-weeks and its killing me! I'll do a charity mow this weekend. Can't wait for Spring


I'd still take your weather right now.. was 1 degree F here this morning.... the lawn is snow covered again...


----------



## Pete1313

Tearin' it up on some December turf!


----------



## ronjon84790

Nice! @Pete1313 
I mowed today at 1.25" HOC. Had more clippings than I thought I would have. It's been 2 weeks since my last mow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wow @Pete1313 your neighbours lawn looks really brown compared to yours lol. Yours is looking good.


----------



## Chris LI

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Wow @Pete1313 your neighbours lawn looks really brown compared to yours lol. Yours is looking good.


^+1 Perfect use of the low cut turf! It's great to see the kids enjoying it. That's why I started cutting mine a little lower; so my kids can enjoy it and the turf could thicken up and take the traffic.


----------



## Chris LI

@ronjon84790 
Looking good as always...real tight on the edging and the front is looking amazing! The double singles are a nice touch in the backyard.


----------



## Pete1313

ronjon84790 said:


> Nice! @Pete1313
> I mowed today at 1.25" HOC. Had more clippings than I thought I would have. It's been 2 weeks since my last mow.


Must be nice! :lol:
My last mow was on 11/3. 



SNOWBOB11 said:


> Wow @Pete1313 your neighbours lawn looks really brown compared to yours lol. Yours is looking good.


Thanks! All the lawns in the area seemed to lose their color this past month. I have some brown tips and some color loss from frost damage as well.



Chris LI said:


> ^+1 Perfect use of the low cut turf! It's great to see the kids enjoying it. That's why I started cutting mine a little lower; so my kids can enjoy it and the turf could thicken up and take the traffic.


Seeing the kids play on and enjoy it is one of my biggest motivations!


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Chris LI Im loving the rotary scissors attachment for trimming. I'm still using an old 2-stroke craftsman edger I've had for almost 10 years. It's about time to upgrade


----------



## Stuofsci02

@ronjon84790 I am jealous... haven't mowed since Nov 3rd.... The low temp this week at my house was 1 degree F.... Today is back up just above freezing so I snuck out for likely the last shot of 2019 for me...


----------



## ronjon84790

Still looking good!@Stuofsci02

And 1 degree! :shock:


----------



## Pete1313

Dormant turf as far as the eye can see. At least it's not snow covered.


----------



## ronjon84790

Still looking good! @Pete1313 
Didn't you have early snow cover last year?


----------



## Pete1313

@ronjon84790, last year we received about a foot of snow in late November, and then some record breaking cold at the end of January (-30°F). We had some snow and ice cover this year at the end of October thru early November combined with well below average temps which seemed to suck most of the color out of the lawns. Lately we have had above average temps in the 50's. I played a round of golf on Dec 22nd which is a rarity in northern IL. It is really giving me the itch for lawncare, but know it will be at least a couple months yet before I get out and start on some of the outdoor projects I have planned.


----------



## ronjon84790

@Pete1313 That's some crazy cold weather last year! That's cool you got in some golf. That's one thing I love about the area I'm in; year round golf


----------



## Pete1313

ronjon84790 said:


> Pete1313 That's some crazy cold weather last year! That's cool you got in some golf. That's one thing I love about the area I'm in; year round golf


And year round mowing too! :lol:


----------

